# When you come out, lock the door.



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

How can I say to someone who lives with me that they lock the door when coming out?

"Kun tulet, lukita oven!" (?)

And if I want to ask someone that they make sure that the door is locked?

"Kun tulet, varmista että ovi oli lukittu!" (?)


----------



## 盲人瞎馬

I didn't understand the first question. Do you mean that they close the door and make it impossible for you to enter? Clarify that.
As for the second one: Varmistu, että ovi on kiinni ennen kuin lähdet.


----------



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

For example, when two of us leave home together, I go start a car and the other person is coming out a bit later.

Or when I am phoning my home to my other person who's about to leave home.

Does kiinni mean that the door's locked?


----------



## 盲人瞎馬

Extra Virgin Olive Oil said:


> For example, when two of us leave home together, I go start a car and the other person is coming out a bit later.
> 
> Or when I am phoning my home to my other person who's about to leave home.
> 
> Does kiinni mean that the door's locked?



Yeah, kiinni (closed) is one of those words like irti (loose) or rikki (broken) that are often used as undeclinable adjectives even though I suppose they're adverbs.
As for what you said, the translation I offered one post above seems to suit both situations.

"Door is closed" can be translated in two ways (that I can think of):
Ovi on kiinni
Ovi on suljettu (note this means both "the door is closed" and "the door has been closed")


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

""Kun tulet, lukita oven!" (?)"
_Kun tulet, lukitse ovi / pane ovi lukkoon._

""Kun tulet, varmista että ovi oli lukittu!" (?)"
_Kun tulet, varmista että ovi on lukittu/lukossa._


----------



## Spongiformi

Extra Virgin Olive Oil said:


> Does kiinni mean that the door's locked?





Vitalore said:


> As for what you said, the translation I offered one post above seems to suit both situations.



_"Kiinni" _merely means closed, like you said. It's distinctly different from locked, _"lukittu". _There are plenty of doors that can be closed without them getting locked (by design or by accident). Those two words are interchangeable neither in English nor in Finnish.


----------

